# IDthis fish plz.



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

i was told this is an ambereen ??? = lesser AJ ????


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

greater AJs

Edit ... need to soften my position on this 
tough to make an absolute ID from this photo,

The jack on the bottom
- the body shape, fin size and color - not an almaco 
- The eye size and locations (from the ID chart http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/id-lesser-vs-greater-aj-105641/) is more towards a greater AJ than lessor AJ or Banded rudderfish 

Without getting into gill raker counts - I can not be that sure
If i caught this and it was under 30 inches fork, I would toss it back! - thats just me


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats exactly why I wish anglers wouldn't make up so many nicknames for fish; it just throws everything off. There's actually no such species in the gulf as an Ambereen/amberine/etc.

Hard to tell without counting the gill arches. I'd say small greater AJ


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Look like greater aj's to me. Sea-r-cy


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like they could've had a "Greater Ticket".


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Agreed tough to say for sure but looking at the tail and gill plate I am leaning towards greater aj and if so they would be a little short. But then again I am not a marine biologist so it's just a opinion.


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

jesus folks. and amberjack is an amberjack... keep it simple


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Looks like they could've had a "Greater Ticket".


X2 didn't quite make the length.....:thumbsup: Here is the breakdown pic:whistling::thumbup:

Top = Amoco (squatty, lil different fin structure)
Bottom = "greater" AJ (streamline)


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Was that on a charter>????


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Was that on a charter>????


 yes they had about 10 stringers just like that one.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

yet I get pulled over every time I go out, what a joke


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> X2 didn't quite make the length.....:thumbsup: Here is the breakdown pic:whistling::thumbup:
> 
> Top = Amoco (squatty, lil different fin structure)
> Bottom = "greater" AJ (streamline)
> ...


Nice Photos for reference !


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody ever see a charter boat get checked? I went on one a few years ago, and we must have had double digits on illegal fish in that box. It pissed me off a bit, how quickly those hands would put a small aj or snapper in the box. No tips from me.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Anybody ever see a charter boat get checked? I went on one a few years ago, and we must have had double digits on illegal fish in that box. It pissed me off a bit, how quickly those hands would put a small aj or snapper in the box. No tips from me.


it must be nice to get paid good money to break the law  if that was me i would be bent over and a** raped with fines


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

FWC only goes after recreational guys, I've seen it over and over. Back when I partied on the harbor a lot I saw hundreds of illegal fish come off boats, I mean like triggers the size of your hand. The commercial boats are worse than the charters, but the charters do it too. They rape the reefs and the law abiding recreational guy pays the price. God forbid pne of us come in with a grouper a half inch under when crap like that goes on daily.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Illegal catch


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I've only been on one charter out in the gulf, a headboat, and they were pretty strict with our catch.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I went out often on the party boats and charters over the past 15 years and never recall them keeping short fish. Maybe they did and I just didn't realize it but I had many tossed over that I thought were close enough to call good.


----------

